# Ft Pickens Pier?



## letsgofishing (Apr 5, 2011)

Has anyone been catching anything out there lately? Would appreciate any updates...Ready to break out the fishing poles since deer season is over with!!


----------



## teamlandlock4 (Jan 12, 2011)

went to ft pickens fishing for sheepies nothing but bluefish and pelicans bad day


----------



## paradoc1 (Apr 1, 2011)

went out there on the 24th and spent all day not even a bite small school of sheepies came by just to tease us but no bites on anything


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

i'm sure someone who's better than me could always find fish. but it seems to me either everything or nothing is around at pickens. I've caught reds and spanish and i've also spent six hours feeding crabs. last time i went my buddies and I decided we would keep the turbo sized pigfish we were catching but that was all we got. did get a few bigger knocks by something toothy (speck or red)


----------



## captgwalts (Feb 8, 2011)

*sheephead*

Went to Ft. Pickens last Thursday a lot of speepies around but only picked one, puffer, spot and a fire worm:thumbdown:


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Stopped by the pier this afternoon to check it out. They were killing the sheepies. 1 guy had 6, all in 20" range. Saw 4 caught in 30 minutes


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, nice job, thanks for the update!!


----------

